# The (un)Official NFAA '08 Nationals Picture Thread



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Sorry, I wasn't there and don't have any pic, but just in case somebody/anybody took a camera and "remembered" to take pictures, some of us would really like to see them. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sorry, I wasn't there and don't have any pic, but just in case somebody/anybody took a camera and "remembered" to take pictures, some of us would really like to see them. :wink:


:set1_signs009:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Gee, I only have about fifty, but I have no clue how to post them...besides, they are only of the new headquarters and the practice range, and the big Marajuana patch on Missouri #6 along with the Crazy Horse range and a bunch of old geriatric finger shooters.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Were those high scores posted on Missouri #6? :noidea: :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

If you have some you want to post, you can email them to me and I'll post em for ya. :wink:

Here is my email.... [email protected]


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

*Yankton pics*

I'll see if I can post a few


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

+


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

++


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

+++


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

++++


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

+++++


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

++++++


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

+++++++


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Great pictures Tim - glad to know you're back home safe & sound. And congrats of a very fine showing at the Nationals.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Wow! Now I can see how the wind would be such a factor. Treaton tell us what the breakdown of the shots were. Wide open, wooded, dark, grades, are there any target that get cut over a yard.


----------



## Melthuselah (May 12, 2006)

Nice pictures Tim, Thanks. Congrats on doing a good job out there.

Mel


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

jarlicker said:


> Wow! Now I can see how the wind would be such a factor. Treaton tell us what the breakdown of the shots were. Wide open, wooded, dark, grades, are there any target that get cut over a yard.


Wind wasn't much of a factor, with the possible exception of Wednesday when the thunderstorm halted shooting for 1 1/2 hours. 

Grades were pretty much flat across the board. 

There were several targets that were tucked away in the shadows while the shooter is standing in the wide open sun, but I personally never experienced difficulty with vision.

Temperature was never excessive. Cool water was readily available around each range.

Biting flies were a little bit of a problem if you weren't prepared

Footing was the best I have experieced. The ranges were all located in the flood plain of the Missouri R. If you had bad footing, it was easy to fix it in the sandy soil.

On our range each day, the groups were positioned so the the faster shooters started with open targets ahead of them, with the slower shooters bringing up the rear. Some backups occurred, but I don't think it ever took more than 5 hours to finish a round.

All my best excuses were just not applicable :tongue:

Here's a pic of the storm Wednesday as it approached Crazyhorse range:


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

*local flora*

Here's some pics of the local vegetation


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

+


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

++


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

The second pic is the only one everyone seemed to be able to readily identify


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Great pics treaton..........wish I'd have know you were there..........I'd have invited you to be run into the wall on the go cart track!!!!

As far as the wind goes, you must have gotten a great draw on course selection!!!

Tuesday on Crazy Horse the winds were FITA like if not worse!!!

I'll get some go cartin' pics up soon, I don't have any of the shooting!!!!


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

treaton said:


> The second pic is the only one everyone seemed to be able to readily identify


i see THE HOOD must have been there just in case he was gonna be there for the whole week:tongue:

great photos...and great shooting TREATON....1st in the second flight...awesome shooting buddy....great job on your first nationals


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WOW that is a lot flatter then I thought it would be.....I know it isn't that hilly out there....but that is REALLY flat.


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> WOW that is a lot flatter then I thought it would be.....I know it isn't that hilly out there....but that is REALLY flat.


hehe...even the BOWTIE HILTON has more bubble then that:tongue:


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

I can see these would come in handy...
http://www.gpssweetseat.com/


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

Bob_Looney said:


> I can see these would come in handy...
> http://www.gpssweetseat.com/



ah yes.....i finally got mine from HINKY....the boy stole mine at redding and i had to steal it back in NY from him:wink:

it is a great seat and way to navigate any archery venue with


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> WOW that is a lot flatter then I thought it would be.....I know it isn't that hilly out there....but that is REALLY flat.


Actually Hornet, the biggest degree target at the HILLBILLY doesn't even compare to the ONE I shot on Wednesday in Yankton!!! 20 degrees downhill!



OneBowTie said:


> hehe...even the BOWTIE HILTON has more bubble then that:tongue:


Not ONE bubble all week.............except for into the wind!!!



Bob_Looney said:


> I can see these would come in handy...
> http://www.gpssweetseat.com/


God Bless Greg and Kathy for having these priceless commadities!!!! You all know I need a sturdy place to park IT and the Sweet Seat is it!!!! 

Things I carried in mine this week:
Umby....just in case
Fly swatter...........those things have fangs out there!!!!
Gatorade 
Many Scooby Snacks
Ice Packs
Chamios cloth
Towels
Bug Spray
Plastic Bags
Rain Gear
and other priceless essentials when dealing with the elements

GP has also created an UMBY holder!!! If 



OneBowTie said:


> ah yes.....i finally got mine from HINKY....the boy stole mine at redding and i had to steal it back in NY from him:wink:
> 
> it is a great seat and way to navigate any archery venue with


Your sweet seat is safe from me..................I now have my own!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Here's Grey Evil eyein' up Gillinghammer


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Dr. Watson leanin' into turn 4 with Hinky in the background sittin' and waiting for the next victim!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Here we see Gillingham tryin' to bite off a little more than he can chew in roger.....................


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Little does he know that Hinky has locked on and is headin' in for the KILL............................thanks Rog for bein' the decoy!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

The Hammer is grinnin' from ear to ear watchin' Hinky slammin' Rog into the wall again and again!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Hinky sets his sights for NARROWPOND for the umpeenth time (all unsuccessful I might add, that will change) in the back ground Roger slams Gillingham into the wall for the umpteenth time!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

One moment GREY EVIL is eyein' up Hinky........................


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

And the next he feels the THUNDER of redemption right in the caboose!!!

Please note the hat and glasses which immediately shot off the head of the Syrup Sucker immediately after impact.....

Current HAT condition picture to follow!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Roger becomes HINKY's next victim!!! Sorry little buddy!


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

*pics*

All 189 of my Yankton pics can be viewed here:http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

treaton said:


> All 189 of my Yankton pics can be viewed here:http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Thanks for the great pics Tim.............I wished I had known that was you filmin' us swimmin' on Tuesday!!!

That slide was a blast and I know there is cell phone video footage out there somewhere as well!!!


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

RFLMAO still !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What a blast that was!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Gee, I only have about fifty, but I have no clue how to post them...besides, they are only of the new headquarters and the practice range, and the big Marajuana patch on Missouri #6 along with the Crazy Horse range and a bunch of old geriatric finger shooters.


Ok, I have some pics from Unclegus which I'll post for him.. sure wish I was there to take some myself.. :sad: :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

and this one, as he said.. kinda looks like scene from Braveheart.. :scared:

:chortle: That's quite a line. :mg:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

The alleged growth on Misso 6.. :noidea: :set1_thinking:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok, got a bunch more.. my email's been smokin.. :lol:

Yes, he's from West Virginia...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

more...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

the Crazy Horse Range


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:cheers:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Last one.. Thanks for sharing Unglegus.. :thumb: 

Sure looks like a nice place to play archery.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

​


Diane Watson said:


> RFLMAO still !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a blast that was!


How's the purple nurple????

Did Paul kiss it and make it ALL better?


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

It's only half broke now:secret:


----------

